# Average study time?



## DannyV (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm studying for the Power PE and just would like to know. How much time are you studying for the April exam?

If I everyday at my current past of 3hrs a day I should have about 100hrs the day before the test.


----------



## sam314159 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll probably have about 270 hours into this thing total. This takes into acount a 40 hour prep course and a 16 hour problem solving session. The rest of the time was mostly spent repeatedly working NCEES, PPI and Kaplan problems and reading the Power Reference Manual.


----------



## DannyV (Mar 30, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> I'll probably have about 270 hours into this thing total. This takes into acount a 40 hour prep course and a 16 hour problem solving session. The rest of the time was mostly spent repeatedly working NCEES, PPI and Kaplan problems and reading the Power Reference Manual.



WOW. that is pretty impressive. Right now I feel confortable with all the NCEES problems with the exception to of the power electronics problems. Any suggestions?


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 30, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> reading the Power Reference Manual.


What specific book is this?


----------



## willsee (Mar 30, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> sam314159 said:
> 
> 
> > reading the Power Reference Manual.
> ...


Probably the EPRM from PPI


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I am probably in the 100 hour range. Will probably get another 12-16 hours in before the exam.


----------



## willsee (Mar 31, 2011)

Deadbeat_Mike said:


> I am probably in the 100 hour range. Will probably get another 12-16 hours in before the exam.


Bout like me


----------



## sam314159 (Mar 31, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> Probably the EPRM from PPI


Yes, Camara's book. It's pretty good with a couple of exceptions:

1. Not really crazy about the "AC Rotating Machines" chapter. I am using my Fitzgerald Electric Machinery book. I mainly don't like their induction motor eq. model, but it works.

2. I like my FE econimcs notes better so I studied those instead.

3. Sometimes information seems repeated in multiple locations and a little out of place. Once you tab it, it's ok though.

4. Not much on Power Electronics, not even the basics to cover what's on the sample exam.

5. Nothing on autotransformers, VFDs, PLCs and a couple of other minor things.

6. Really really long detailed Illumination chapter, I guess that should be a pro!

Overall, still a great review book. (Hopefully I'll keep thinking that after the exam!)


----------

